
The Moral Center of Meritocracy Collapses - paulpauper
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2019/03/college-bribe-scandal-about-class-inequality/584797/
======
justtopost
How exactly are corrupt parents representitave of 'the meritocracy'? This is
total nonsense.

